# Brinkman electric smoker - How long until the wood chips start to smoke?



## bullroa (Jun 10, 2012)

Newbie question.....first time smoking meat...

I have soaked my wood chips in water for about 90 minutes and placed them near the heating element. I placed some ribs on the top rack where they have been cooking for about 90 minutes but I don't see a lot of smoke coming out of the top. Does it take a while...? I opened the door and I can see the chips starting to blacken.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## puddy (Jun 10, 2012)

If you can smell sweet smoke thats better than seeing alot of smoke. Maybe try pellets next time I like them alot better than chunks and chips now that I have tried them.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 10, 2012)

I would like to welcome you to the SMF ,however , we would apreciate going by "Roll Call" and introduce yourself and include you location and Smoker type , and any other info. you would care to share...

Have fun and...


----------



## bullroa (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob.....St. Louis, MO....and I am working with a Brinkman electric smoker. Thanks for the info on the wood pellets I will probably try them out next time. I can smell some sweet aromas but after watching a few videos about smoking meat, they all had smoke billowing out of the top...and I am not. Having said that, I took a peek at the ribs and they appear to be coming along nicely....I was just hoping to see a bunch of smoke.


----------

